# Buddy Dive Resort Bonaire



## brg (Mar 27, 2015)

I purchased a RTU week at Buddy Dive in Bonaire, formally the Lions Dive Resort Timeshare.  The resort has transferred me over as the new owner, but I am trying to get a copy of the timeshare CC & R's.  Does anybody currently own there?  If so, do you have the original owners rules and regulations  so that I might be able to get a copy? The resort said they do not provide copies of the paperwork.  I have asked the previous owner and I am just asking in case he does not have his.

I would appreciate any help.  Thanks!


----------



## Noodle (Nov 10, 2015)

I sent a PM


----------

